# Jeep new springs



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a 99 tj, with a 2.5-3" lift in it, they replaced the coils, with longer ones. It had 2200# front rating, do you think the lift springs would increase the rating somewhat? Rides like a lumberwagon. 99 tj, 4,0, 5 sp.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Let me guess, you got Skyjacker springs?

The axle rating is based on all kinds of things

size; of brakes, of ball joints, tie-rod ends, wheel bearings, axle tube wall thickness and diameter. U-joint size.... the list goes on and on. 

just changing the springs while keeping the jeep level and riding like a truck. does not necessarily change the axle rating.

What do you want to do? You have the same wheel bearings as a D44 and the same U-joint as some 1 ton trucks. 

I get 75 to 100K out of wheel bearings and tie-rods, ball joints last over 120k Thats with a 700# plow 

your brakes are not up to par for stopping a 700# plow from 75 MPH without over heating.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

not sure on the springs, I know the door jamb says 2200#, but has the 4.0 in. I believe I have the heavier axles, I'll go and take a pic of the axles and post on here. I may want to put a plow on for next year, no blizzard 810, but more like a sd 68, snowdog.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Here's some pics


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a link to some coil spring specs
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/faq-coil-spring-measurements-638947/#post8350581

You have a d30 front axle like all non rubicon tj's, I have the same axle. If you could find out what springs you have you could find out the spring rate, your shocks will have more to do with how your jeep rides than the springs will.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

micklock;1145632 said:


> This is a link to some coil spring specs
> http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/faq-coil-spring-measurements-638947/#post8350581
> 
> You have a d30 front axle like all non rubicon tj's, I have the same axle. If you could find out what springs you have you could find out the spring rate, your shocks will have more to do with how your jeep rides than the springs will.


I was just wondering if these were a little stiffer then the stock ones, this is the first wrangler type jeep I have ridden in, so I don't know what a stock tj rides like. Whats the back one, it has the screw in plug, a 35?? Are the d30's pretty good axles? Thanks


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

wls;1145718 said:


> I was just wondering if these were a little stiffer then the stock ones, this is the first wrangler type jeep I have ridden in, so I don't know what a stock tj rides like. Whats the back one, it has the screw in plug, a 35?? Are the d30's pretty good axles? Thanks


If it has a screw plug it's a d44, here is a link
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f9/stock-tj-specifications-452871/#post4118396


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

The d30's and d44 fronts have the same ball joints, axle tubes and outer knuckles. The d44's have stronger ring and pinion gears.


----------

